# Northern ireland tt run



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

Rite guy & girls what about another run for march !! Show your intrest here & throw in a few dates :wink:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok to start the ball rollin, two dates - Sunday March 9th or Sunday the 23rd March, could be a trip to the Mournes, the Antrim Coast, or Ards

8)

28th FEB UPDATE - DATE CONFIRMED FOR OUR NEXT NORTHERN IRELAND TT MEET

SUNDAY 9TH MARCH 2008

11.30AM - THE ODYSSEY, BELFAST

(easy to find with good access and well signposted)

As Pete mentioned the trip will include a scoot down the Ards Peninsula, with a stop off at Kirkistown, GTNI are having an event at Kirkistown on the same day.

TWO OPTIONS
(A) A loop of the Ards Peninsula, with a visit to Kirkistown.
(B) A trip along the Ards Peninsula with a visit to Kirkistown, then take a trip across on the Portaferry - Strangford ferry and either back to Belfast or for the die hards an extended run round the Mournes

8)


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

9th is good for me & i like the sound ot the mournes :wink: is there a beach up there not sure to be honest :roll:


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Count me in ... basically any Sunday in March is good at the moment. The last run was a good day out

[smiley=gossip.gif]

Any new folks are made very welcome and I highly recommend making the effort .. Agnes (my Mrs) says more girls are needed ! she and Vanessa were a tad out numbered .. :lol:

Jimkells 
Silver TTC 225, Miltec Pipes, KN Air Box, Red stuff brakes, body kit


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah 9th suits me fine too


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry guys the 9th is out for me!!  , but it is the GTI NI trackday at Kirkiston!!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i have half planned to spin down to kirkistown (to spectate) on 9th March
23rd is out for me...easter eggs, yum!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> i have half planned to spin down to kirkistown (to spectate) on 9th March
> 23rd is out for me...easter eggs, yum!


The 9th sounds good and a visit to Kirkistown, maybe enroute :wink: :wink:

Ken,when the 9th March comes around your TT will probably look more like an R8 at this rate, with all the mods you have been adding :wink: :wink:

So the 9th it is then......ususal spot and time?

8)


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds interesting Steve, I'm not well up on my Antrim geography but are these places anywhere near the giants causeway? Never seen it and would like to.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Lads,

Provisionally count me in. I have tickets for the rugby on the Saturday in Croke Park, so hopefully will be able to make it, provided i dont do too much of this on the saturday night [smiley=cheers.gif]

Dec


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll do my best to make this too - Sundays are a problem for me getting away, but will see what I can do 

I'm due a run out


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yes 9th is fine for me :wink: That gives you loads of time to get the bird shits of your car pete :roll:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

acmurray said:


> Sounds interesting Steve, I'm not well up on my Antrim geography but are these places anywhere near the giants causeway? Never seen it and would like to.


Aaron, this trip isn't the Causeway Coast, but the Ards Peninsula, so read up Aaron, I'll be asking questions on the 9th :wink: :wink:

http://www.emeraldtiger.com/countys/down/tour.htm


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

9th sounds good 2 me 2. Off skiing again on the 23rd


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> 9th sounds good 2 me 2. Off skiing again on the 23rd


Ian, do you spend ANY time at home? :lol:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> I'll do my best to make this too - Sundays are a problem for me getting away, but will see what I can do
> 
> I'm due a run out


It would be good to see you again and catch up Aiden


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> acmurray said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting Steve, I'm not well up on my Antrim geography but are these places anywhere near the giants causeway? Never seen it and would like to.
> ...


Steve,

Looks like a nice tour. Should be fun

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> StevieMac said:
> 
> 
> > acmurray said:
> ...


Should be good Dec and a stop at Kirkistown will be interesting!

8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

kentt1 said:


> yes 9th is fine for me :wink: That gives you loads of time to get the bird shits of your car pete :roll:


quite right kenneth
got to keep standards up

looks like it could be a record turnout...again

just thinking if aaron, dec and aiden join us could or should we meet in a city centre location to make it that be easier for them? i know we are in age of satnav and all that and breaks from tradition are difficult but...what about it? I don't have a location in mind but interested to hear if this is something worth doing...could try and do some good city centre photos at city hall, the belfast wheel, waterfront, odyssey or my favourite...the albert clock!


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> kentt1 said:
> 
> 
> > yes 9th is fine for me :wink: That gives you loads of time to get the bird shits of your car pete :roll:
> ...


Good idea Pete, need a prominent landmark with car park attached, your favourite the Albert clock is there parking around it?


----------



## dermy (Jan 11, 2008)

well have no clue where we are going :? but i think u can count the purple one in so were we meeting up first and what time


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

it'll be a scoot down the ards peninsula dermy visiting the gtni trackday at kirkistown on the way

meet time will be at 11.30am on 9th March at the odyssey, as steve has suggested, unless others have alternatives at a prominnent location with ample parking for the potentially record turn out of tt's..long sentence there i know


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> it'll be a scoot down the ards peninsula dermy visiting the gtni trackday at kirkistown on the way
> 
> meet time will be at 11.30am on 9th March at the odyssey, as steve has suggested, unless others have alternatives at a prominnent location with ample parking for the potentially record turn out of tt's..long sentence there i know


Sounds like a plan  Will have to depend on sat nav lady to get me there though :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

took a spin out by the odyssey today
we could just all pull up out the front and wait on the double yellows
i don't think we would need to go into the (pay) car park but if thats a preference fair enough...
or theres a bridge flyover just before coming to the odyssey we could gather underneath. That would do well for some gritty urban shots!

When we are all together we could drive down queens island and get some pics by the samson and goliath cranes. down round there would have a number of good locations for photos.

anyway, listen to me, you'd think i was the photographer or something...best leave that to another one of you!


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Petesy said:


> took a spin out by the odyssey today
> we could just all pull up out the front and wait on the double yellows
> i don't think we would need to go into the (pay) car park but if thats a preference fair enough...
> or theres a bridge flyover just before coming to the odyssey we could gather underneath. That would do well for some gritty urban shots!
> ...


Guys whats the plan for Sunday?? I was going to try and meet up somewhere

doc


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Barryodoc said:


> Guys whats the plan for Sunday?? I was going to try and meet up somewhere
> 
> doc


SUNDAY 9TH MARCH 2008

11.30AM - THE ODYSSEY, BELFAST

(easy to find with good access and well signposted)

As Pete mentioned the trip will include a scoot down the Ards Peninsula, with a stop off at Kirkistown, GTNI are having an event at Kirkistown on the same day.

TWO OPTIONS 
(A) A loop of the Ards Peninsula, with a visit to Kirkistown. 
(B) A trip along the Ards Peninsula with a visit to Kirkistown, then take a trip across on the Portaferry - Strangford ferry and either back to Belfast or for the die hards an extended run round the Mournes


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Guys, sorry again, we won't make this :

Denise is just a while out of hospital after a procedure, and shes not 100% up for a run just yet 

Next time, really, promise   :?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Guys, sorry again, we won't make this :
> 
> Denise is just a while out of hospital after a procedure, and shes not 100% up for a run just yet
> 
> Next time, really, promise   :?


Sorry you can't make it Aiden, there will be other meets, hope Denise is feeling better, pass on our best wishes.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, sorry again, we won't make this :
> ...


Thanks Sir 

I feel like a fecker missing all the runs tho, after you lot coming to Rossnowlagh, but we will make up for it


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Once again another great day out, Kirkistown race circuit was bloody amazing! Thanks to Gary for getting us on so cheap, also thanks to Declan for making the trip up from Limerick.
Guys I look forward to seeing soom good pics and to pete for the video footage of the track fun :lol:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yes it was a good day :lol: What happened to the others that showed intrest :?


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Greaty day out, the time on the track was a real bonus well done Gary. Good to see Dec managed the journey.

A few pics





































The Stig reveals his identity at last


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

well done again ian
that photo of sam is classic! great stance
no doubt sam you'll have that pic poster size in your front room now!

who was the other blue tt in the ballywalter shots?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> well done again ian
> that photo of sam is classic! great stance
> no doubt sam you'll have that pic poster size in your front room now!
> 
> who was the other blue tt in the ballywalter shots?


Well spotted that man, no flies on you Pete, :wink: that was Belfast Bob.

Great day out. And a special thanks to Gary for organizing the track laps ( and causing brake meltdown!:wink: ) and also Dec for traveling all the way from Limerick, should be home by now!

And also Andy who needs a wash!!:wink: :wink: :wink: his TT, that is!

Will post some poor pics later, needless to say Ian's photos are excellent it's size that matters!

8)


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Got home about at about 10.00. Weather was terrible for the last hour of the journey. Guess the perfect storm has landed. Put about 900KM on the car this weekend. That must be some sort of record :?: :lol:

It was a great day. Thoroughly enjoyed it, especially Kirkstown and getting the TT on the track. Well done to the guys from GTI NI for letting us crash (not literally :!: :!: ) their trackday

As usual, great photos Ian. My car even looks clean in them. I'll have to get the ones with my car on the track of you.

Great day, so when is the next one :?:

Dec


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Great day, so when is the next one :?:
> 
> Dec


Good question?

Here's some more pics......


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's some San Tropez pics.....

well, Portaferry to Newtownards along the beautiful scenic Strangford Lough.......


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry couldn't make the meet. Loks like you guys had some fun 

You got a mention on Cool FM this morning. Pete Snodden's side kick was at the track yesterday. She mentioned that there was lots of Audi TTs there :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Pete225 said:


> Sorry couldn't make the meet. Loks like you guys had some fun
> 
> You got a mention on Cool FM this morning. Pete Snodden's side kick was at the track yesterday. She mentioned that there was lots of Audi TTs there :lol:


Pete, I think you might have enjoyed it?

Fantastic day!, and the weather helped, as you can see from the pics!

Also, another mk II would have made up the numbers, Dec was the only one! But I don't think he was worried about that, more on break meltdown after 6 laps. :twisted:

It was great to get a run out on a proper race track....bring on the Nurberg Ring, Alpine Tour in May !!!

Great to get a mention on the radio, though I didn't hear it myself! She was right about lots of TT's we had 8 cars on the track! YES!

8) :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

StevieMac said:


> Pete225 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry couldn't make the meet. Loks like you guys had some fun
> ...


Hi Steve,

Yeah, she talked about it at about 6:05 this morning!! I had to leave the missus off at Central Station.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I guy I work with was at the circuit yesterday spectating and his view of the TTOC on the circuit was, and wait for it, the silver ones looked like they were out for a sunday drive :lol: my car sounded the best :wink: the red and black TT has the best driver, which goes without saying and the black TT was going round the track like his life depended on it :!:

So there you go, that was how it looked from the other side.


----------



## sparton (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello

I am new to this forum having recently acquired a Roadster Quattro 225, located in Lisburn.
I have just purchased a hard top and was hoping someone could point me in the right direction. The rear location points are not fitted to my car and I was hoping someone might know where I could buy a pair?

Regards 
Sparton


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Sparton,

Welcome, firstly you need to get yourself along to our next meet, great day out.
Secondly none of us own a roadster and I certainly no nothing about the hardtop fitting etc but if you post the same question in the MK1 section I bet you will get a response.....


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> I guy I work with was at the circuit yesterday spectating and his view of the TTOC on the circuit was, and wait for it, the silver ones looked like they were out for a sunday drive :lol: my car sounded the best :wink: the red and black TT has the best driver, which goes without saying and the black TT was going round the track like his life depended on it :!:
> 
> So there you go, that was how it looked from the other side.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: what to fuck would he know about it :?: oh christ another spectating expert :lol: :lol: why didnt he put his car out there then sam


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

oh touchy touchy ken, he didnt have his car with him....


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yeah yeah sam of course he didnt :lol: every ones an expert arnt they :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

kentt1 said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > I guy I work with was at the circuit yesterday spectating and his view of the TTOC on the circuit was, and wait for it, the silver ones looked like they were out for a sunday drive :lol: my car sounded the best :wink: the red and black TT has the best driver, which goes without saying and the black TT was going round the track like his life depended on it :!:
> ...


Hold on there, reign those horses in, I can distictly remember that the three silver ones were behind the blue one...... :wink: :wink: :wink: The Sunday driver was at the front, but he sounded great! 
Gary's extra bhp really came to the fore and yes Ian was like a man possessed, sure Sam he nearly laped you :wink: :wink:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> kentt1 said:
> 
> 
> > sniper-sam said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: you tell him steve


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> I guy I work with was at the circuit yesterday spectating and his view of the TTOC on the circuit was, and wait for it, the silver ones looked like they were out for a sunday drive :lol: my car sounded the best :wink: the red and black TT has the best driver, which goes without saying and the black TT was going round the track like his life depended on it :!:
> 
> So there you go, that was how it looked from the other side.


No mention of mine then. I wasnt part of the silver convey. Directly behind Ian and in front of you sam. We all enjoyed it which is all that counts


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Now now girls we all know that TT's are like ski runs, the black and red ones are the fastest followed by blue ones :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

PS of course my life depended on it. do you think I was going to let a 225 pass me    

Who was passed by Gary? come on put your hands up??

Super fast or what









I've passed everyone but I just can't catch old blackie!!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Sam found this one but its poor quality and in the distance


----------



## Leon (Jun 24, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Gary's extra bhp really came to the fore and yes Ian was like a man possessed, sure Sam he nearly laped you :wink: :wink:


LOL!! I dont know whether it'll make anyone feel better or worse!, but my car was put back to standard before this as I'm off to England this week for a tweak and needed it standard before the modding begins!!

And I do miss the extra BHP!!! 

Great day out!! hope to see you all at the next one!!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

what a laugh!

you were all holding me up! especially sam
when sam did eventually get out of the way to let ken and steve through he moved out in front of me...

looking forward to doing it again soon


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

i wonder if someone (dec) would write this day up for the next absolutte?
some good pics and banter going already so could be the bones of an article for the writer in residence. so what about it? dec?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

It makes me laugh how everyone gets so defensive and a little bit personal maybe.
It wasnt me me making the comments, I will be the first to admit I was shit on the track, basically to scared of wrecking my car!
Onky pointing out what a person spectating said. 
After all it was only a bit of fun no matter how good or bad anyone was..


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

Petesy said:


> what a laugh!
> 
> you were all holding me up! especially sam
> when sam did eventually get out of the way to let ken and steve through he moved out in front of me...
> ...


couldnt agree more pete,sam was holding the silvers up i think the fastest colour was a bit intimidating for him :lol: :lol: Think sam & ian are in this scam together :wink: Anyone else thinking the same


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> It makes me laugh how everyone gets so defensive and a little bit personal maybe.
> It wasnt me me making the comments, I will be the first to admit I was shit on the track, basically to scared of wrecking my car!
> Onky pointing out what a person spectating said.
> After all it was only a bit of fun no matter how good or bad anyone was..


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

no nothing personal there sam...only slaggin'!
i think we all did tremendously well considering it was the first track outing. my co pilot (the extra weight slowed me down btw!) timed us at about 1.22 a lap which is respectable for first timers.

have 8 mins of track video to post when i get round to it. mostly steves rear end, a bit of ken and some sam at the end...and of course a red flash as gary flies past


















[/img]


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice photos Pete, I'm bringing talc with me next time to help with your sweaty palms :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Look forward to seeing your video clip. If you'd been filming out your back window you might have caught me coming up fast behind you. The 3.2s were working a pincer movement Sam was slowing you down so I could pass you all :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Funeral procession?????


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> i wonder if someone (dec) would write this day up for the next absolutte?
> some good pics and banter going already so could be the bones of an article for the writer in residence. so what about it? dec?


I'll pull something together at the weekend. Shouldnt be that hard, given all the banter on here over the last few days :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> no nothing personal there sam...only slaggin'!
> i think we all did tremendously well considering it was the first track outing. my co pilot (the extra weight slowed me down btw!) timed us at about 1.22 a lap which is respectable for first timers.
> 
> have 8 mins of track video to post when i get round to it. mostly steves rear end, a bit of ken and some sam at the end...and of course a red flash as gary flies past
> ...


Pete, I'm looking forward to that video of my rear end! :wink: :wink:

Yeah everyone did well and it was great crack! Great pics Pete!

Don't worry Sam, that bloke that knows you, just didn't notice that you were holding us up! :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:

So, more to the point when are we doing it again?, it was just as good as my doughnuts in Benone! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

fingers crossed this link works for you all

TT's on the track last sunday 9th March


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Excellent video, well done to your mate.
What I have taken from the video is I brake too early going into the corners as you were right up my ass pete (oh er) shit scared of over running i guess......


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

exellent pete :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> fingers crossed this link works for you all
> 
> TT's on the track last sunday 9th March


Well done Damian for taking the video and pete for hosting it on youtube.

So Pete when Damian was saying "Steve's holding us up!â€™ would you off had enough power to get past? :wink:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > fingers crossed this link works for you all
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > fingers crossed this link works for you all
> ...


i guess we'll have to find out next time steve!!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Petesy said:


> fingers crossed this link works for you all
> 
> TT's on the track last sunday 9th March


Great vid Pete.    We will have to do it again


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Great video clip Pete, brings back memories of a few scary moments!!!!!!!!!!!!!. those corners came up very quickly. love to have another go with a bit more skill. Shame your mate with the BMW wasn't on the track at the same time, we could have folowed his line


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

I think everyone had a fantastic day, and the pics and video taken by Pete's copilot Damian proves it.  Even though I may not agree with quite everything that was said...:wink: :wink: on tape.

Gary was the STAR man on the day. [smiley=dude.gif]

Firstly, for getting all TT's on the track together and then proving that his red TTQS was BEST by a long shot!

When is the next GTNI trackday event? Can we join in?, or can we arrange something else?

All ideas and comments welcome.

8) [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Trackskills have a day at Kirkiston on 27th April. Its Â£90!
Damian is booking on - he might take his 540 Touring out!
All being well I think i'll go too. The expense can charged to the Alps holiday fund.

Next GTINI Day is as far away as September I think.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> I think everyone had a fantastic day, and the pics and video taken by Pete's copilot Damian proves it.  Even though I may not agree with quite everything that was said...:wink: :wink: on tape.
> 
> Good. Glad you are taking it all in good humour! :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> Trackskills have a day at Kirkiston on 27th April. Its Â£90!
> Damian is booking on - he might take his 540 Touring out!
> All being well I think i'll go too. The expense can charged to the Alps holiday fund.
> 
> Next GTINI Day is as far away as September I think.


What are the times Pete, do they do half days? I will be in Edinburgh that weekend and flying back on the Sunday 27th at 11ish, if i was going down to the trackskills day probably wouldn't be there until 1,2pm or this may be too late so?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > Trackskills have a day at Kirkiston on 27th April. Its Â£90!
> ...


dunno steve but would assume its an early start 9ish until 5pmish - i'd want my Â£90 worth of track time. Check the trackskills website fella. IN fact they have a day this Sunday the 16th March. Might be full up by now though.


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Soz I DID NOT MAKE IT GUYS ILL HEALTH KICKED IN... LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD FUN ON THE TRACK EVEN IF ONE OR TWO SEEM TO HAVE TAKEN ALL TO HEART. 
GOOD TO SEE THE SILVERS HAVING FUN WITH THE WANNA BE SILVERS

''


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Howdy partners! just traded in my A3 v6 for a TT quattro sport. Loving it! sorry to have missed the jolly round Ards (Noobie after all) WHen is the nest run?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

jimkells said:


> Soz I DID NOT MAKE IT GUYS ILL HEALTH KICKED IN... LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD FUN ON THE TRACK EVEN IF ONE OR TWO SEEM TO HAVE TAKEN ALL TO HEART.
> GOOD TO SEE THE SILVERS HAVING FUN WITH THE WANNA BE SILVERS
> 
> ''


Sorry to hear you couldn't make it Jim, but there will always be other events.

Another silver TT is more than welcome :wink: :wink:, you did miss a cracker day though and the weather was kind even thought the driving was poor! :wink: :wink:

Later....

8)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Snottie said:


> Howdy partners! just traded in my A3 v6 for a TT quattro sport. Loving it! sorry to have missed the jolly round Ards (Noobie after all) WHen is the nest run?


Welcome to the TT forum Snottie, TTQS nice car!, maybe give Gary a run for his money! :wink: :wink: Great colour!

As for the next event, watch this space!

So what's your real name?

8) :roll:


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Fair does. Real Name Pat Hutchinson, working for an automotive aluminium casting company in carrick! Sorry no VAG bits only honda aston, land rover and ford! Oh and some suzuki bits too


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

good lad snottie...welcome
be great to see you out on a run
i've only seen one silver/black qs about NI. Saw it in Belfast a few times. It has an '06 english plate.

next run? good question... i guess a new thread will appear soon. so keep your eyes peeled in the events section

and we are always keen on pictures of tt's so get some up of yours if you can!


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

jimkells said:


> Soz I DID NOT MAKE IT GUYS ILL HEALTH KICKED IN... LOOKS LIKE YOU ALL HAD FUN ON THE TRACK EVEN IF ONE OR TWO SEEM TO HAVE TAKEN ALL TO HEART.
> GOOD TO SEE THE SILVERS HAVING FUN WITH THE WANNA BE SILVERS
> 
> ''


you missed a good one jim :wink: Hope your feeling better


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

Snottie said:


> Howdy partners! just traded in my A3 v6 for a TT quattro sport. Loving it! sorry to have missed the jolly round Ards (Noobie after all) WHen is the nest run?


good stuff snottie :wink: Another silver in the gang


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Snottie said:


> Fair does. Real Name Pat Hutchinson, working for an automotive aluminium casting company in carrick! Sorry no VAG bits only honda aston, land rover and ford! Oh and some suzuki bits too


Nice one, well, Pat's better than Snottie :wink: :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Petesy said:


> Trackskills have a day at Kirkiston on 27th April. Its Â£90!
> Damian is booking on - he might take his 540 Touring out!
> All being well I think i'll go too. The expense can charged to the Alps holiday fund.
> 
> Next GTINI Day is as far away as September I think.


I heard Browns Funeral Parlour were running a track day for silver TT's :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > Trackskills have a day at Kirkiston on 27th April. Its Â£90!
> ...


Trust Ian to stir it up :wink: :wink: ,........... your badly out numbered! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

how do you attach a ohot to the bottom of a post? where are all the photos of cars on the site?


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

the early ones

























my ongoing project :wink:


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Snottie,

To add pictures get yourself a Photobucket account here (free) :

http://photobucket.com/register/?link=topmenu

You then up load your pictures .. on your uploaded Photobucket album page you will see that each picture has a wee tick box beside it .. you can either select one, some or all pics. Then on the bottom of the page you will see "Generate HTML and IMG Code" press this and the code which this forum understands is the 'IMG for message boards' one .. select (and copy) the link and paste it into your post. This forum then gets the picture each time the page is callled.

This in effect reduces the size of storage the fourm web site needs as all images are only referenced for display, not held on their servers.

Here I will paste an example of the IMG code copied from my Photobucket album, but (hopefully) it will be seen as as picture of my mates Audi S5 ! and not the long string of text I copied..










The avatar (wee picture on the left of your post) is set on the 'Profile ' Page of tis forum .. just upload or select a picture .. I picked the wee Penfold (from danger Mouse) one ..

I hope this is of help but if not clear enough mail me or post and I will help as best I can ..

Jim McConnell 
(I live near Kells hence jimkells)


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

jimkells said:


> it will be seen as as picture of my mates Audi S5 !


Jim, your mate has a fantastic car! Nice

Hope he let you take it out for a spin!

8)


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Yes Steve, he did let me have a run in it .. but it is even better than that . we occasionally do a weekend swap where he takes my TT and I his S5.. he has an all Black (with black carbon fibre side pods) R8 V10 on order .. can't wait to have a play in it !

I need to hook up with you or Pete .. can't remember which it was but I offered the lend of my Tom Tom with European maps for your Alps trip .. do you guys still want it ?

Jim


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

jimkells said:


> Yes Steve, he did let me have a run in it .. but it is even better than that . we occasionally do a weekend swap where he takes my TT and I his S5.. he has an all Black (with black carbon fibre side pods) R8 V10 on order .. can't wait to have a play in it !
> 
> I need to hook up with you or Pete .. can't remember which it was but I offered the lend of my Tom Tom with European maps for your Alps trip .. do you guys still want it ?
> 
> Jim


Jim that's the sort off mate I'd like to have, do you reckon we could be best buddies by the time the R8 arrives :wink: :wink:

Hook up, yes, I have a Tom Tom and Pete is currently looking for one, so I am sure he will take you up on your kind offer, what format do the European Street maps come in? and can they be installed onto my Tom Tom also?

Another meet is on the cards soon...thats a must...possibly a couple of weeks after the Easter break.

8)


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

jim
yes i'll take your sat nav unit - i assume you have it loaded with the eurpoean mapping? can steve just download the euro maps onto his tom tom?
i sent you a pm.


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

I think the Tom Tom maps will only work with the serial number of the one they were installed onto, that said you can give copying them a try .. it can only not work !

Got the PM ..

Will reply to t with contact details

Jim


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

anyone know where i can get cruise control fitted in NI? except agnewsÂ£Â£!! Also can anyone recommend an alternative for servicing


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

well what you think?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I think everyone has their own garage they use for servicing.
For me it is a guy in Ballyclare, anytime I am up there he would have all sorts of sports cars sitting, and he also owns quite a few as well
His name is alan 02893 352944.
Nice car BTW, please see most recent post for Northern Ireland TT's
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=111786


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

Obviously you were able to make something of my over complicated instructions for posting pics ..

That is as nice a TT as I have seen ! the black and silver look like a perfect combo .. The wheels are velly nice too !

Are ya gonna make it along on the April run ?

Jim


----------

